# pepper burns



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place for this thread or not, so if need be, mods, please feel free to move it. That said:

My wife is new to canning. Today she canned some banana peppers and seems to have some chemical burns on her hands from the capsaisin (spelling) in the peppers. Milk and baking soda have not helped, nor has burn gel. Anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of the pepper oil to stop the burning? Thanks in advance for any help. 

:booboo:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've heard of using bleach, vegetable oil, or tomato juice. I don't know if any of those really work. The oil one is the one I've heard the most. Good luck. Sounds painful!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I myself have burned so many times from peppers that I should know better- in fact mine are a bit warm now and I do not dare touch my eyes due to making salsa today with roasted jalapenos. I think the worst burn came from poblanos that I had mixed with onions to make a relish(just used my bare hands to mix them up good!)- they were not even that hot to taste but man my hands hurt for hours, the best thing then was just a bowl of water with ice in it.
now mouth wise- I ate too much of the salsa and it was a bit on the hot side tonight and to my surprise, the potato ends that I steamed with the hash browns( my machine that I make hash browns with leaves a round core when done, so I steamed them too, to eat.) I tried it, to help with the burn and it just put it out! just like that.
So maybe a bit of mashed taters (cold of course) spread on will help.. But lucky me the hot of the peppers has made my arthritis on my hands go away for awhile!


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

Try sugar, or sugar water.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Wear disposable gloves and safety glasses...........


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input and ideas, folks. She usually does wear exam gloves for that type of thing, and sometimes even the safety glasses, but she neglected to do so that time. As we all know, just preventing the burning in the first pace is better than trying to cure it after the fact. She knows that too-just didn't go grab her gloves. I will pass along all of your suggestions.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Once, while cutting up jalapeños, I had an irresistible urge to pee. Guys, you can tell what happened.


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

Because the burn (really an inflammation) has already happened there is not a lot you can do about it except to relive the pain and try to reduce the inflammation. Normally I would suggest a hydrocortisone lotion or cream with Aloe. The hydrocortisone makes the inflammation go away (AKA does the real work) and the Aloe provides a soothing feeling and some moisture. One of the issues with inflammations caused by oils from pepper plants is you never know if you have all of the oil off your skin. So whatever you do refrain from using oily substances (could hold the irritating oils against the skin), acids (could irritate the area further), or abrasives (will irritate the area further). And work to make sure all of the oils from the peppers have been removed from the skin before you apply anything. As for the Milk products suggested by someone else milk contains casein, a lipophilic (fat-loving) protein that binds to and washes away the fatty capsaicin molecules from the pepper.

As a further note of interest hydrocortisone lotion or cream with Aloe is also one of the few things that will significantly reduce the period you will have a sun burn.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Strange as it sounds, mustard. Spread a little mustard on there, and it SHOULD relieve some of the burning. Least that's what I use on REGULAR oilburns.


----------

